# Sig Forum Magic



## CtKenC (Apr 12, 2009)

Is there some "magic" to becoming active in the "Sig Forum" Community? 

I "Registered" about a Month ago but have never received the e-mail confirming my Registration.
I've sent several e-mails to the Web Administrator etc but they don't get delivered.... my e-mail system tries for several days to deliver them and then finally cancels the attempt. 

Looks like the Forum is active and working as there are new postings most days.

I use Comcast as my ISP and FireFox as my Browser (also tired IE via Comcast as my Browser to see if that made any difference .... Nope)

ASdvise?
Thanks
Ken


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I am on the forum.

SOme forums take forever to approve registration, unfortunately.


----------



## CtKenC (Apr 12, 2009)

A Month ? :smt076
And it is impossible to communicate with them in order to inquire about what to do.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

What screen name are you intending? I'll post a question in the "Office" section for you.

There are many things that may flag your registration. E-mail ISP being only one. Similarity with or to a particular IP Address that has been flagged or blocked by a banned member could be others. I do not know what the reason behind the delay is in your case as I do not nor will not speak on the Mods/Admins behalf - they can handle themselve and their business well enough. Just sayin' that there may be a reason and they may or may not divulge what it is/was.


----------



## CtKenC (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks Growler
same name as here "ctkenc" and same as other Shooting and Fly Fishing Forums I've belonged to for many years and have never had a moments problem anywhere else
"ctkenc"


----------



## proxpilot (Aug 3, 2010)

spam blocker on your email maybe?


----------



## CtKenC (Apr 12, 2009)

Nope, no spam blocker problems .... never receive the e-mail from the Forum acknowledging my Registration


----------



## CtKenC (Apr 12, 2009)

Growler67 said:


> What screen name are you intending? I'll post a question in the "Office" section for you.
> 
> There are many things that may flag your registration. E-mail ISP being only one. Similarity with or to a particular IP Address that has been flagged or blocked by a banned member could be others. I do not know what the reason behind the delay is in your case as I do not nor will not speak on the Mods/Admins behalf - they can handle themselve and their business well enough. Just sayin' that there may be a reason and they may or may not divulge what it is/was.


Growler,
ant opportunity to look into this for me, or, any reply from the Forum Admin? :watching:
Thanks
Ken
ctkenc


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

From the forum owner: "There are no memberships pending prior to July 20th."

I guess either your request got lost in cyberspace, was stuck in a cue at the wrong time and scheduled maintenance cleared it or whatever. I don't know. Perhaps try again and see what happens.


----------



## coops2k (Aug 11, 2010)

well I *also* have been trying for about 2 weeks now

Got the first email and then nothing else.

*Email Confirmation Request
Dear Bruce,
Thank you for registering with SIGforum.

Our site requires members to confirm their email addresses (this helps to protect us and you!). Please click on the link below to confirm this email has reached the right person: 
Request Processed

Please Note: You will not have access to the site until you verify your email address by clicking the above link.

For future reference, your username and password are:
Username: coops2k
Password:

Our site administrators manually approve each new membership application. You will not have access to the site until your application has been approved.

You can update your site-specific profile at: SIGforum Profile Page*

and all emails are rejected and this is what I get back from 2 different servers

*<[email protected]>:
Sorry, I couldn't find a mail exchanger or IP address. (#5.4.4)*


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Passed along. Will see what he says or you can check the thread I started yourself: Registration delay - Topic Powered by Social Strata


----------



## coops2k (Aug 11, 2010)

Growler67 said:


> Passed along. Will see what he says or you can check the thread I started yourself: Registration delay - Topic Powered by Social Strata


*I read your post, and just to be sure here, Ken (CtKenC) and I (coops2k) are 2 different people with the same problem*

and sorry Ken, if my posting has causes your further delay in getting signed up


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Appologies for the confusion. It appears approval will happen "when the next block gets approved". I would take it that approving registration is part of a scheduled maintenance they do that prunes away old dead threads, upgrades software, and other such things that get done when one owns/operates a website. Whatever their interval it appears this is just the way they manage things in a manner that suits their schedules and so on.

Sometimes things find a crack and fall into it. It's not personal so don't take it that way.


----------



## coops2k (Aug 11, 2010)

Growler67 said:


> Appologies for the confusion. It appears approval will happen "when the next block gets approved". I would take it that approving registration is part of a scheduled maintenance they do that prunes away old dead threads, upgrades software, and other such things that get done when one owns/operates a website. Whatever their interval it appears this is just the way they manage things in a manner that suits their schedules and so on.
> 
> Sometimes things find a crack and fall into it. It's not personal so don't take it that way.


I would like to thank you for your help in taking care of this.

I think he might be having a email problem.


----------



## CtKenC (Apr 12, 2009)

Growler67 said:


> Appologies for the confusion. It appears approval will happen "when the next block gets approved". I would take it that approving registration is part of a scheduled maintenance they do that prunes away old dead threads, upgrades software, and other such things that get done when one owns/operates a website. Whatever their interval it appears this is just the way they manage things in a manner that suits their schedules and so on.
> 
> Sometimes things find a crack and fall into it. It's not personal so don't take it that way.


Thanks Growler, your efforts are appreciated.
Maybe Coop is right ... the proprietor of that Forum is having system problems as enrollment ought to be a simple, automatic thing.
Ken
"ctkenc"


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

It's not automatic there. They take the time to check a registrants IP Address to see if it's a miscreant member that has been banned attempting to reapply under another name. It has happened before and so they are more dilligent than letting the server do this function automatically. It keeps down on the riff-raff and trolls, though no process is a perfect filter.

Not suggesting anything just passing along my observations over the years i have been there. Stuff just happens sometimes and things "in a cue" can get lost during an unexpected power spike or loss of power or other force of nature. Whatever happened to your original request may not ever be known.


----------



## CtKenC (Apr 12, 2009)

Growler67 said:


> It's not automatic there. They take the time to check a registrants IP Address to see if it's a miscreant member that has been banned attempting to reapply under another name. It has happened before and so they are more dilligent than letting the server do this function automatically. It keeps down on the riff-raff and trolls, though no process is a perfect filter.
> 
> Not suggesting anything just passing along my observations over the years i have been there. Stuff just happens sometimes and things "in a cue" can get lost during an unexpected power spike or loss of power or other force of nature. Whatever happened to your original request may not ever be known.


Understand, and no disagreement.
I've tried re-applying (or, "re-registering") several times but the system always responds that "That Person Is Already Registered", or words to that general effect so it will not let me register again. It says my e-mail address and other identifiers are already in use on their system, so I'm stuck in the mud.
Sorry to bother you but I can't get in touch with them for 2 reasons:
1.) you have to a Registered User
2.) web manager e-mail cannot be delivered; my system keeps trying but it cannot be delivered, as though the web master there is refusing mail
kind of reminds me of that old saw about "you can't get a job without experience"


----------



## CtKenC (Apr 12, 2009)

Growler67 said:


> It's not automatic there. They take the time to check a registrants IP Address to see if it's a miscreant member that has been banned attempting to reapply under another name. It has happened before and so they are more dilligent than letting the server do this function automatically. It keeps down on the riff-raff and trolls, though no process is a perfect filter.
> 
> Not suggesting anything just passing along my observations over the years i have been there. Stuff just happens sometimes and things "in a cue" can get lost during an unexpected power spike or loss of power or other force of nature. Whatever happened to your original request may not ever be known.


Growler,
I see that he says "Coops will be in the next group admitted" ... would you mind asking him if the same is true for me, ctkenc ?
Thanks


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

You may be included in the cue as well, but I'll ask.


----------



## coops2k (Aug 11, 2010)

Growler67 said:


> It's not automatic there. They take the time to check a registrants IP Address to see if it's a miscreant member that has been banned attempting to reapply under another name. It has happened before and so they are more dilligent than letting the server do this function automatically. It keeps down on the riff-raff and trolls, though no process is a perfect filter.
> 
> Not suggesting anything just passing along my observations over the years i have been there. Stuff just happens sometimes and things "in a cue" can get lost during an unexpected power spike or loss of power or other force of nature. Whatever happened to your original request may not ever be known.


Thanks for the information.

It is weird because I tried to use a gmail account that I have and it told me that is a banned email address, why I have no idea, but I hope it has not been hacked, time to change the password.

I am an admin & mod on S2KCA - S2000 Club of America and I also look for things when people sign up and if I find spam in their back ground and / or email address, I will not approve them, so I understand the process. It cuts down on a lot of spam.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Free annonymous e-mail provider accounts like Gmail, Hotmail and Yahoo are not allowed because there have been instances in the past where trolls sign up for an account and get banned and then sign up again and again and continue to troll. I guess they figure that if you pay for an ISP and use an account from said ISP, you may be less likely to spam or troll, not to mention it can be tracked better should the need arise for trollish or other miscreant behvior. Policies today are a reflection of thing from the past, it's not you.

Once registered,you may change the e-mail account information in your profile and choose to disply (or not) said contact information if you wish.


----------



## coops2k (Aug 11, 2010)

Growler67 said:


> Free annonymous e-mail provider accounts like Gmail, Hotmail and Yahoo are not allowed because there have been instances in the past where trolls sign up for an account and get banned and then sign up again and again and continue to troll. I guess they figure that if you pay for an ISP and use an account from said ISP, you may be less likely to spam or troll, not to mention it can be tracked better should the need arise for trollish or other miscreant behvior. Policies today are a reflection of thing from the past, it's not you.
> 
> Once registered,you may change the e-mail account information in your profile and choose to disply (or not) said contact information if you wish.


Now I see, said the blind man. I did not know this, but I can understand.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

"ctkenc is in the same block as coop."

Just saw this update guys.

Another thing you may or may not have noticed. There is no advertising income funding the site there. The site is paid for privately and run/managed by the Mods and Admins on their own time. The staff is small and will remain so for reasons of their own choosing. Disagreements are allowed as long as you can articulate your position and not just say "yeah" or other such. If it comes to pass that for whatever reason you get a warning from a Mod, please heed said warning. If you question said warning, contact that mod through the "Office" section and don't challenge the warning openly in the thread that drew it. Things will not bode well for you as there is little tolerance for miscreant behavior. If you have a question, just ask.


----------



## CtKenC (Apr 12, 2009)

Growler67 said:


> What screen name are you intending? I'll post a question in the "Office" section for you.
> 
> There are many things that may flag your registration. E-mail ISP being only one. Similarity with or to a particular IP Address that has been flagged or blocked by a banned member could be others. I do not know what the reason behind the delay is in your case as I do not nor will not speak on the Mods/Admins behalf - they can handle themselve and their business well enough. Just sayin' that there may be a reason and they may or may not divulge what it is/was.


Growler,
thanks for your help ... I'm on-line there now. Thanks again.
Ken


----------



## jshortsl (Aug 15, 2010)

*Cannot get Activation*

I am also having issues getting approved on the sig forum. I filled out the form over three weeks ago and still no activation. The webmaster email address is invalid, so there is no way to get in touch with them. It is very frusterating. The username I am attempting to get approved is jshortsl

Any help would br greatly appreciated!


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ken and coop2k:

"That block has been approved."

In case you didn't already know. 

@ jshortsl, I passed the info along.


----------



## jshortsl (Aug 15, 2010)

Growler67 said:


> Ken and coop2k:
> 
> "That block has been approved."
> 
> ...


Thx Growler


----------



## arizslim (Aug 20, 2010)

*re: "sig forum majic"*

I noticed on a previous thread that people were having a hard time becoming members of that forum. I am having the same frustrating problem. I really want to join the discussions with my fellow sig owners on that forum but for some unknown reason cannot. 
I keep getting the awaiting approval email when signing in . Can someone on the site please help me.. Thanks, Mike R.
I will be using screen name of arizslim..


----------



## DoingOK (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, not sure what the deal is. I even tried a work e-mail account thinking something went wrong. I've e-mailed them to no avail. Poorly run in my opinion.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

This is not the "help" forum for signing up at other forums, nor is it proper etiquette to criticize administration of other forums.


----------

